# Is the move a good idea?



## angvalanche (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a betta fish that's been living in a 5 gallon tank for about 3 months now. I have a 10 gallon tank that i've had running for the same amount of time. I only have 2 corydoras and 1 bristlenose pleco living in there right now. I was thinking of moving my betta fish into the larger tank, since it's nicer and bigger with better filtration. However, the current in the tank looks a little strong for a betta, and i'm not sure how he'll do with the suction caused by the filter. Any ideas of what i can do to ensure he won't be stressed if i do move him into the tank?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

theres a few threads here about how to baffle a filter for bettas, you should find the info you need in them. IMO he may as well have a bigger tank


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Hmm, I have had many Bettas. Some more successful than others. Like introducing a new fish to the tank, you add water from the 10 gallon carefully into his established tank until he is acclimated to that tank's conditions. I would not worry so much about the filter, but would worry about their compatibility with those other fish. Bettas can get along with other fish, but I have heard that plecos can be aggressive at times, and faster fish might shred his tail. 

Make sure those species can live with a Betta, and then decide whether he should move. Are u worried about his health, or room? If he is doing well, I would leave him. Bettas grow up in puddles, and small ponds in the wild. They don't need filters and large spaces. Sure it's nice, but not necessary. If he is unhealthy you don't want to introduce that to your other fish. 

Also, monitor the growth of your pleco. Depending on the breed they can grow to be massive creatures, too big for a 10 gallon. My Local aquarium is jammed with plecos, and they are at least 2 ft long. They get them from people who buy them as babies, and then figure out soon, they can attack other fish, and grow too large for their environment. 

If you do move your Betta, make sure he has plants to hide behind, and monitor his behavior and skin for any signs of disease or stress. Gradual is the key to any fish, they don't like drastic changes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A bristlenose will pose NO problems with the betta neither will the cories, Just watch the betta in case he doesn't like his companions.


----------

